# ALCO DL535 / RSD35 info wanted



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some help needed! 
I'm looking for a source for info on the ACLO DL535 or RSD35 locomotives (the narrow gauge export versions).
Like these from Perurail 

A friend and I are discussing a small/mini H0n3 scale layout for a contest. We are thinking to model a part of the Cuzco - Aguas Calientes line in Peru.
The whole plan stands or falls with the fact if we can build these locomotives our selfs, so plans, datasheets or drawings of the export engines would be great. 

Thanks in advance!!!

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nobody??? 
It's hard to find huh! ;-) 

Well, after a few evenings on the net I finally found a bit useful stuff: 
- http://fcmexicanos.multiply.com/photos/photo/5/3 
- http://www.thedieselshop.us/Data MLW DL535.HTML 

Still, any other info is appreciated! 

Paul


----------

